# New from Manhattan



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

blackbeard said:


> I'm new to the sport and the forums! I grew up in the Caribbean so didn't really experience winter sports. A few winters ago I took my first boarding trip and was hooked from the start!
> 
> Currently live in Manhattan so planning on some trips around here but* want to go out West* at least twice this season.
> 
> Looking forward to being part of the community!


Best thoughts you've had your entire life :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Best thoughts you've had your entire life :thumbsup:


Haha! I'm new but have been out West and up in North Carolina to board. So I could see the difference. Not sure what to expect up in the Northeast but I am not complaining as long as I'm boarding.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

blackbeard said:


> Haha! I'm new but have been out West and up in North Carolina to board. So I could see the difference. Not sure what to expect up in the Northeast but I am not complaining as long as I'm ice skating.


fixed that for you 

where about west did you hit?


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

check out my site Snowboardescapes day and weekend bus trips from New York City to Vermont I'm setting up a utah trip for the end of March,and also do day trips and overnights. Hope to see you out there!


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> fixed that for you
> 
> where about west did you hit?


My first trip was to Jackson Hole and I also did a trip out to Utah - Snowbird, Brighton, and Solitude. I didn't feel worthy of hitting those since I was just learning but it was awesome!

Hopefully it isn't too icy here in the Northeast.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

SBE said:


> check out my site Snowboardescapes day and weekend bus trips from New York City to Vermont I'm setting up a utah trip for the end of March,and also do day trips and overnights. Hope to see you out there!


I saw that. I'm planning to join you on December 10th for the day trip. I have a few buddies who want to do a trip.

I'm also planning on joining for the overnight trips if possible


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> I'm new to the sport and the forums! I grew up in the Caribbean so didn't really experience winter sports. A few winters ago I took my first boarding trip and was hooked from the start!
> 
> Currently live in Manhattan so planning on some trips around here but want to go out West at least twice this season.
> 
> Looking forward to being part of the community!


I go to school in manhattan! welcome fellow new yorker!


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Hodgepodge said:


> I go to school in manhattan! welcome fellow new yorker!


sweet! thanks for the welcome!

do you know any good places in the city to buy gear?


----------



## Snowbird (Nov 20, 2011)

An islander who's into winter sports! Do you get the "what the hell is wrong with you?!" comments too? My family is from PR and I get that all the time. Apparently I'm supposed to love the sun? :dunno:

I'm from Queens so I can't help you with shops in the city. I mostly order online anyway lol


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Snowbird said:


> An islander who's into winter sports! Do you get the "what the hell is wrong with you?!" comments too? My family is from PR and I get that all the time. Apparently I'm supposed to love the sun? :dunno:
> 
> I'm from Queens so I can't help you with shops in the city. I mostly order online anyway lol


I was born in PR (mom's side is from there) but grew up in Dominican Republic. I'm a white islander though so people are always surprised to hear me speak Spanish since I look American.

I also love the sun but hitting the snow is such an awesome feeling!


----------



## Snowbird (Nov 20, 2011)

blackbeard said:


> I'm a white islander though so people are always surprised to hear me speak Spanish since I look American.


That happens to my mother all the time. The opposite happens to me. People talk to me in Spanish and I'm just like "Sorry dude..."

I'd take a snowy mountain over a hot beach any day


----------

